# L144 Long fins blue eyed



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice. What gear are you using? also try with a half stop more exposure.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi

I'm using nikon D40x, tamron 90mm di macro lens, SB800. F32, 1/200 ISO400, WB auto.



Riceburner said:


> nice. What gear are you using? also try with a half stop more exposure.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

1-Wow! Have you considered approaching a magazine with your photo's? If not, you should! 

2-I insist you stop posting all of these amazing shots of all of these beautiful fish! You are making me want a better camera as well as more fish!

What are your feeding your 144's Hong? Mine seem to be growing painfully slow all of a sudden, its probally just my impatience.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think you can match Hong's way of feeding his fish. This guy a one point in time clean up and feeds his fish 4 times a day!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

